# For TTF shooters



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

I have recently started getting severe hand slap when shooting, and i use a TTF slingshot. Something must have changed in the way i shoot. Anyway, i would like to know how you hold your slingshot with regard to how much you push against your slingshot as it pulls towards the pouch. Hard to explain. How much to you push the slingshot forward with your slingshot-holding hand? And then do you do anything with that hand when you release the pouch?

Cheers

RUBEN_CO


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't think my left hand moves at all when I release my shot. Never had handslap that I can remember. What band or tubeset are you using and what kind of ammo?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a topic that comes up every few months .

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22512-hand-slap/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21014-search-function/

The fact that you use the word severe says to me you are using bands that are to powerful for the ammo.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I don't think my left hand moves at all when I release my shot. Never had handslap that I can remember. What band or tubeset are you using and what kind of ammo?


I'm using 1inch single .30 latex drawn 500% to 50".
With .395 cal lead.
Assuming this is too heavy, do you think I could weaken the bands with ought damaging my fps too much?

Cheers


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Try 3/4" to 5/8". Works great for me!


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr. P said:


> Try 3/4" to 5/8". Works great for me!


Ill give that a try, thanks!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Slap results usually from using too strong of a band set for the weight of the ammo. The energy isn't fully expended if the ammo is too light...so the band keeps going full tilt through the fork and it stretches forward, snapping back with a smart crack.

Also, I shave down the size of my pouch to just hold the ammo...not a big honkin' thing that slows down the shot by air resistance...the lighter the pouch the less momentum it has to slap you...but again, down size the bands or up size the ammo.

I hold my SS exactly perpendicular to the target on both axes and shoot gangsta style hammer hold only with my fingers and thumb OFF the fork entirely.

I don't get hand slap.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Cheers Chuck!


----------

